

AirBnB has 54% 1-star reviews on Trustpilot - icode
https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.airbnb.com

======
michalu
It's interesting that most of the one star reviewer have only one review
history on Trustpilot. Feels dodgy

I practically live in Airbnb around Europe for last 6 months and never had a
bad experience, except once which was resolved + I was given $100 free credit.

------
MichaelGG
If this is real it'd be a pretty big scandal. A journalist could try setting
up some accounts and seeing if the behaviour listed (editing reviews to be
more positive) and so on are actually true.

OTOH I wouldn't be surprised to find that a lot of people DO have bad
experiences, just because, well, a lot of people are just dumb. If AirBNB was
wholesale editing reviews or revoking coupons you'd think that'd have
attracted someone's attention by now.

Edit: It's also interesting because searching for AirBNB problems shows the
opposite, where they side with guests that are bad, e.g.:
[http://www.airbnbhell.com/hosts-beware-mediation-
say/](http://www.airbnbhell.com/hosts-beware-mediation-say/) \-- This is what
I'd expect. Like Amazon, you can probably afford to piss off some suppliers if
you maintain a stellar customer service reputation.

Really, what are hosts going to do? The hosts that aren't making a living off
this will just leave or not, no big deal. The hosts that depend on AirBNB
since they've gone and rented out properties specifically to do this (perhaps
illegally) are just going to have to go out of their way to be nice about
things since they don't have much recourse.

------
vgeek
I'm sure AirBnB has its faults, but Trustpilot/ResellerRatings are based on
extorting businesses to moderate/respond to negative reviews.

------
_kerbal_
You always have to consider that people who have bad experiences are much more
likely to seek out a site like Trustpilot to vent. Obviously many people have
also had great experiences using AirBnB. It will nevertheless be interesting
to see how they respond to this publicity.

------
sauronlord
I just left a review a little while ago after seeing this site.

I also just signed up because I became furious reading the other reviews and
realizing that I've also been duped by AirBnb and needed to vent to explain my
situation.

If a host does not show or completely misrepresents the place --- goood luck,
you are in for a treat with AirBnb non-service.

A place I stayed at had no kitchen (it was demolished and being renovated,
this was not mentioned in the listing).

I could go on and on....

------
comrade1
We live in Europe and prefer using housetrip. It's based here and seems less
dodgy/tacky and has what seems to be very close in number listings. I believe
they were around before airbnb, although I'm not sure. I know I was using then
before I heard about airbnb.

~~~
icebraining
I'm also European, and I had never heard of them. On first impression, it
looks like an AirBnB clone lacking in polish (eg. no hybrid list/map view;
detected my language, but showed me prices in GBP, etc).

------
fdemmer
wtf trust is pilot good English no fake all

